# Canon 5D Mark III



## George Farmer (2 Mar 2012)

Anyone want to lend me £3,000?!

I'm pleased they've not gone mental with MP. I bet the noise handling is incredible - as if the 5D2 needing improving!  And better movie modes apparently. Even 6FPS so usable for wildlife and sport etc.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/03/02 ... D-Mark-III

So how long before our Mark Evans gets one?!


----------



## BigTom (2 Mar 2012)

That's a pretty big price hike for what looks like a fairly standard model evolution.

If I was investing from scratch I have to say that the Nikon D800 looks a much better buy right now. 5d3 will probably edge it for high ISO work though I guess, but then I doubt the D800 will be too shabby either, despite the massive MP count.

At least they're significantly different enough to make it interesting! 5d3 still doesn't look anywhere near the same value for money though.


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Mar 2012)

Anyone want to buy a kidney?

Its a big hike over the 5dii so Ill be staying with mine for a while until the price drops a little but the dual card slots and 61 point AF from the 5 grand 1DX is mighty tempting!

Have you seen the price of the new wireless 600EX-RT flash though?  £679  !!!!!!!!!!!    

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy...xactTarget-_-Marketing-_-LM_202014-_-600EX-rt


----------



## Piece-of-fish (2 Mar 2012)

Breed shrimp, breeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## George Farmer (2 Mar 2012)

I don't think the 5D3 is really aimed at competing with the Nikon D800.  They are very different beasts.

Nikon are purely a camera manufacturer. Canon are multimedia.

I think this is reflected in Canon's superior video capability, especially with this model now. I can see this being almost industry standard for video.

Some may say 'jack of all trades master of none' but I think Canon are very clever with this release. They've listened to the requests about not ramping up megapixels too much and improving the autofocus of the 5D2. I bet the noise handling is incredible too.

Nikon's D800 is more aimed at competing with the medium format market, hence the 36MP.  Honestly, how many DSLR users really need 36MP?

Canon aren't after groundbreaking moves like this with the Mark III, but improving on what is already a great camera.

I agree the £3,000 is rather steep but of course this will drop significantly. A 5D2 can be bought for £1,400 new now and was £2,500 when released.

Anyway, I suspect I'll stick with my 50D until it dies, by which point a 5D2 will be very affordable, and still an excellent camera.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Mar 2012)

Some samples - http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos5dmk3/


----------



## leonroy (21 Mar 2012)

The 5D Mk3 looks a great camera, but to add regarding the D800; despite its 36 megapixels it appears to show less noise than a D700...
http://nikonrumors.com/2012/03/05/anoth ... ison.aspx/


----------



## clonitza (26 Mar 2012)

I think this one says it all: http://www.eoshd.com/content/7551/canon ... iii-review so I'll stick with my current gear to learn and upgrade to Sony FF/Zeiss  when I'll have the money or hope that Magic Lantern guys improve the things for Canon.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Mar 2012)

I wonder if Sony will make their own version of the sensor they make for the Nikon D800, I bet it will be a lot £ess if they do ...


----------



## clonitza (29 Mar 2012)

And hopefully a better range of lenses, that kept me from saving for the a77 

5Dii vs 5Diii review:

5D mark III | c300


I would've liked only four things with the new 5D:
- autofocus
- full manual focus assist (it comes with Magic Lantern though ...)
- true 1080p 60fps
- swivel screen ... I shoot macro ...

But the ISO is great ...

DigitalRevTV Review:




Mike


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Mar 2012)

Cool review  I wish i could have that extra $$


----------



## Dave Spencer (29 Mar 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nikon's D800 is more aimed at competing with the medium format market, hence the 36MP.



It seems that the D800 lab results are pretty astounding. 

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Public ... erformance

At the end of the day, none of these factors matter a great deal to the final image, but higher quality kit is a pleasure to work with.


----------



## clonitza (30 Mar 2012)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> At the end of the day, none of these factors matter a great deal to the final image, but higher quality kit is a pleasure to work with.


 
True . Pity DxO didn't include the 5Diii in the test.

Anyway here's Philip's new review:


I kinda like these over synthetic tests

LE: Digithingy review .. the VS



Mike


----------



## BigTom (31 Mar 2012)

Good review and IQ comparison of D800 vs 5D3, 5D2, D700, etc

http://mansurovs.com/nikon-d800-review

D800 is simply a monster, better performance than 5D3 at all ISOs, despite 36MP.


----------



## Antipofish (1 Apr 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Good review and IQ comparison of D800 vs 5D3, 5D2, D700, etc
> 
> http://mansurovs.com/nikon-d800-review
> 
> D800 is simply a monster, better performance than 5D3 at all ISOs, despite 36MP.



Tom, thats an impressive difference !  Its such a shame the D800 is only 4fps though   Would the differences in those test pics actually show in most every day images ?  It seems they are all pretty damn good at ISO's up to 800 yes ?


----------



## clonitza (6 Apr 2012)




----------



## Johnny Ciotti (13 Apr 2012)

I'll add comment to this thread once I post my aquarium related review of the 5D MKIII. 

Leaving this with you as reference, I've owned a 5D MKIII since the day the camera became available. I've owned all the Nikon D3 series cameras since switching to digital. 

No longer do I own a Nikon system, even after using the D800 and weighing my options for a few months.

If you have any questions that you would like to see answered in a aquarium photography specific review, please feel free to ask in this thread, I'll do my best to answer.


----------

